
Knoppix 8.6 first wide public release to abandon systemd - reddotX
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/knoppix-8-6-first-wide-public-release-to-abandon-systemd/
======
bifrost
I know systemd is controversial, and frankly I think its lame because it
doesn't follow the simplicity and reliability of previous designs, but this
sounds like "yet another linux trashfire" issue.

